# Cwc On A Strap I Bought At A Boot Sale



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

A photograph of a Cabot Watch Company G10 military watch.










the sand colour military style strap was a purchase at a boot sale cost me 50p I think I was done.

regards

beach bum


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

that's really nice but is that dust or marks on the dial?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Roys natos are very good, I might have to get me another G10-but the ones I had had terrible lume


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> that's really nice but is that dust or marks on the dial?


 Scurries away to check :lookaround: no it was only dust, my reputation is taking a battering here this evening .

regards

beach bum


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Lume on the G10 isn't that bad.


----------

